# Sound Effects and Music in a Haunt



## HorsfallHaunter (Jul 18, 2010)

This thread will deal with a couple of things. I apologize if there is a similar thread. 

First of all what is the best way to use sound effects in a haunt where the set up is simply using multiple CD\MP3 players. I have a hard time getting everything to "flow" right so that the appropriate sound effects or song is playing at the right time. What are some ways to help make this flow? 

Also do you find it more effective to play hard rock and heavy metal or do you work more with sound effects? Or are you one of those that mixes the two? 

Let me know! 

Thanks 

Yvonne


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

If you are talking about getting that sound effect to hit at the right time when someone is at a certain place in your haunt ? Triggered sound system.
as to when working on a project or the haunt, I love my HM & rock, but find that playing my haunt music - Nox Arcana,Midnite Syndicate,etc gets ME more into the feeling/thought/swing of creating, hell i love Nox Arcana all year round !


----------



## HorsfallHaunter (Jul 18, 2010)

That is kind of what I'm talking about. Unfortunately my sound system just consists of a CD or MP3 player in each room in the haunt. I don't know a lot about sound systems.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

A simple cheap solution is connect up pc power speakers to cd, plug the speakers into a motion sensor, loop cd, then when sensor kicks speaker power on-there ya go!
On the down side there really isn't a way to sync it so if it is a growl, you might hit it between growls. But if you had a cassette player, press on & sensor will turn it on & off a lil better. The only other way it the more expensive route with prerecorded boxes that play when activated the sound you need at the right time & resets for the next activation,.......but $$$$$$


----------



## HorsfallHaunter (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok thanks that seems doable where do I find motion sensors?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

you an get a simple motion sensor from any Home Depot, Lowes,orchard supply. you will need to attach a extention cord/plug to it & get a screw in light bulb base with a 2 prong plug on it. Screw in the plug were the bulb would go, then what ever you want to plug in to power (speakers) & on the bottom there re 2 switches, 1 is sensitivity -how much motion to turn it on- & another switch that is the on/off timer.
test- gives you 5-7 seconds on ( test "on" time varies a lil with manfacturer ) and 5 & 10 min. If you are or know someone a little electrical savy, get one of the light swicths they have now that are motion sensored, they have on/off setting dial from 5 sec-15 sec or 5-15 min Wire this into a plug outlet box with an ext cord to power it & you will have a much more "on" time with 15 sec than the 1st sensor I described. You can use this to power props too. If you need more on time than 15 sec but less than 5 min, you would have to go the more costly route about $60 for timer box & still need to trigger it ( light sensor ) or a mat switch..........
There are a couple of links (somewhere on this pc) I can post for you for what you need to do to give you better visual idea......


----------

